# Poor Quality Embryos - Was this a one off?



## looby_520 (Aug 20, 2007)

Hi Crystal,

I would be interested in your thoughts on the following. I am a slow responder usually stimming for around 14 days. My partner has male factor but been told good enough for ICSI.  

My treatment history to date:

Sept '08 - ICSI (Long protocol, stimmed 14days) 11 eggs, 10 mature, 4 fertilised - 2 top grade embryos transferred (6 cell and 8 cell) 1 frozen. Negative result.

Jan '09 - ICSI (Long protocol, stimmed 14days) 9 eggs, 9 mature, 4 fertilised - 2 top grade embryos transferred (6 cell and 8 cell) 2 frozen. Negative result.

May '09 - ICSI (Short protocol, stimmed 12 days) 4 eggs, 3 mature, 2 fertilised - 1 perished and the remaining embryo was only 4 cell by day 3 very poor quality - No transfer.

I am questioning whether on the last cycle the short protocol and less number of days of stimming could have produced the poor number and quality of eggs and embryos?  Is there another possible explanation for the poor quality embryos on this cycle?

Many thanks for your help
Looby
xx


----------



## CrystalW (Jul 25, 2007)

looby_520 said:


> Hi Crystal,
> 
> I would be interested in your thoughts on the following. I am a slow responder usually stimming for around 14 days. My partner has male factor but been told good enough for ICSI.
> 
> ...


Hi Looby,

You need to discuss this with your consultant - they are the experts on stimulation protocols. It may be related - different protocols can affect egg numbers especially but it is variable - even the same protocol produces varaible results. The fact that you have had good quality embryos in the recent past would make it hopeful that furher cycles could give better results.

Best wishes


----------

